# FREE!!!!!! Wood/boards



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh, wonder if my Home Depot would do the same. Thanks for the tip


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention that the guy says that they throw the boards underneath where the wood is sold until time to trash them. For example if there is plywood (or other wood) it is stored sitting on top of the orange metal frames and there is about a 6" or so space between that and the floor. That is where they go until trash time. 

J


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

One Ghouls trash . . .! Thanks for the tip!! We need all the tips we can get, right?! Seriously - 90 days to go!!!! EEEK!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Lowe's Has the same wood/boards free also!*

I went to Lowe's this morning and learned that they too use those boards pictured above. I am sure it is the same at all lumber places. 

When you go into lumber if the wood is still "packaged" with the straps around them (on the shelf) you will see those pieces of support wood on the bottom of the pile. Those are the throw aways I showed you above. 

It's a nice piece of wood, can make stakes or fence or ANYTHING out of and it won't cost you but the gas to get there.

J


----------

